# I Don't Understand



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd have thought that people here on HT, and especially this forum, would not have to "stock up" as part of homesteading and being prepared, would be having an ample supply of most needed things to get buy in case of emergencies of most sorts.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

You can't eat or wipe your ---with guns.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Guns have fed American for centuries.
Put some of that rage into a solution for the 2nd one and the world becomes your oyster.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Well there are things that we like to have on hand that don't store well and things we don't produce ourselves that need to be purchased. Just because I can live off what I already have for however long doesn't mean I don't want to supplement or have holes to fill on occasion. I haven't really seen (read) anyone here going out and shopping for two months worth of groceries (unless that is their normal shopping rotations).


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Guns have fed American for centuries.
> Put some of that rage into a solution for the 2nd one and the world becomes your oyster.


What rage?
Many with guns advocate in hard times stealing from honest hard working Americans.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wolf mom said:


> I'd have thought that people here on HT, and especially this forum, would not have to "stock up" as part of homesteading and being prepared, would be having an ample supply of most needed things to get buy in case of emergencies of most sorts.


We have always kept a full pantry, always had a non-electric source of water, and always had an off-grid source of heat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> What rage?
> Many with guns advocate in hard times stealing from honest hard working Americans.


Who says this??? I sure don't! We are honest, hard working Americans and would never steal, nor would we advocate doing so.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I need to buy hair conditioner, tissues and toilet paper only because my stock is in need of replacements. I could get by a month without but that would use up my supply. 
But if the toilet paper runs out, I have a stack of old newspaper that would be useful. Not as nice but useable. You just have to crunch it up to make it soft first.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bad folks don't need guns to rob, harm or encourage others to do so.

Maybe a linky thingy to back that thought up?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The folks with guns mostly would use them to keep their family and themselves safe. If the shtf DON'T come trying to break down my door!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> I need to buy hair conditioner, tissues and toilet paper only because my stock is in need of replacements. I could get by a month without but that would use up my supply.
> *But if the toilet paper runs out, I have a stack of old newspaper that would be useful.* Not as nice but useable. You just have to crunch it up to make it soft first.


Just don;t flush them, because they'll plug your sewer. A garden sprayer of water set next to the toilet will give you better service.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A woman we know who has a horse farm on a septic flushes nothing but waste down her toilets. Every bathroom has a small lined trash can for toilet paper. There are only two of them in the house but every morning the trash gets emptied.
She is a very nice real estate broker with a beautiful home, but a 13k septic convinced that no more paper goes into the new one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My mother in law never flushed toilet paper. People of certain ethnic groups and cultures don't flush paper either. I flush the proper stuff, would never dream of flushing newspaper or catalog pages.

I would LOVE to have a bidet or combination toilet but it's not in the budget just yet. I guess a pitcher of creek water next to the toilet will have to suffice if things get that bad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Nothing but poo and pee goes in the flusher. 

Small trash can contents carried to burn pit regularly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here you go. I removed the inside tube so the bottle works upside down.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I can survive on the items in my pantry and freezers. I, however, did buy a few extra supplies. I did not buy them because I had to but because I want to. Supply chains have been will be impacted as the virus makes the rounds. I prefer to buy now before prices rise. The local case lot sale is this week. The funny thing is it is only one week, when it is usually two weeks.

I did but some extra cold and flu stuff but I was low because I was sick for close to a month.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I was all stocked up last Fall!

Then the chickens ate up their feed, the cat ate up HIS food, we ate up the frozen sirloin, we are out of kitty litter, and it looks like we are low on cleaning supplies. Also we have no canned fruit in the pantry

So, before the COVID-19 shoppers buy up the stores I am stocking up all over again! Because I cannot grow cleaning supplies and my place is too small to raise chicken feed or cat food


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I normally keep a few weeks of supplies on hand, extras in case I run out so I don't have to run to the store constantly. I replenish the extras as I need it. Early in the game of this virus .... weeks and weeks ago .... I knew that if it spread it would be a good idea to lessen the amount of interaction with the public and start stocking up. I have learned this over and over from the flu bugs and other cooties that get spread every year. Little did I know That my prepping would need to go farther. more than a month ago I stocked up on extra bathroom needs like shampoo, deoderant, tissues, alcohol, etc. As this KungFu Flu started growing to greater proportions around in China and outside of China, experts started saying people might need to lock down at home if it came here. That was a month ago. So at that point, I decided that I needed to start doubling my efforts on getting foods and household goods to last at least a month if we can't go anywhere to get anything. I already have a freezer full of domestic and wild game meats, so dry goods like rice, smashed taters and a larger variety of canned goods were acquired. As I have been listening to the doctors on TV, more and more their message sounds more ominous and they mention stocking up on meds. I already had tylenol, advil and a bottle of Mucinex. Last night I scored on 6 bottles of Robitussin and 3 boxes of alka seltzer severe cold and flu, all of them at half price. I now have some I can give away if necessary. I hope to not catch this virus as I'm doing alot more to stay virus-free. If I do get it, being older, there is a good chance that I probably won't live through it and die of respiratory faliure like the thousands are dying from in Italy. Italy is overwhelmed with the sick and they are dying in droves in the hallways of the hospitals. I live rural, and the local hospital has 12 beds, one small ICU and no equipment to handle any kind of massive influx of severely sick people. The closest bigger hospital is 40 miles and they will be ovewhelmed. I have decided I will medicate my way through this and get better or die at home. Then someone else will get all my toys to play with ..... I can't take them with me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i had plenty for myself also. i've been prepping for years but i did buy quite a bit a couple weeks ago for my son and to replenish mine. then i locked myself in. 

i probably did it too quickly because there are no cases around here yet that we know of. bad flu been around all winter. i might just go out a bit again on thursday if i dont hear anything and pick up some more ACV with the mother. i only have a couple bottles of those left. plenty of everything else. if the seeds and soil are out already i will buy some. ~Georgia


----------



## Lowe.Buuck (Jul 1, 2017)

I have only “stocked up” a few times over the last 40 years. However I am on a continual cycle of re-stocking.

I buy to replenish the stocks I have used. I save money by having stock on-hand so I don’t have to buy at “today's price”. Like many here, nonperishable items are purchased when I can get them at the lowest price. This is primarily when I find a great sale or in the off-season.

I know that my local grocery store discounts meat when it gets within a few days of the sell-by date. With some frequency, the discount is significant. Monday I found a bunch of pork on sale at 66% off the marked price. I will use some right away and the rest gets frozen for later.

At the Dollar Store I found 5 boxes of my wife’s favorite cereal. Saved about $3 per box for something we would be buying anyway.

The local thrift store is marking down winter wear. I picked up a nice pair of boots and really nice Columbia jacket with fleece liner at 50% off their usual price.

This is prime-time to check the pawn shops. People pawn stuff to afford their Christmas purchases. At this time many are defaulting on their loans and those items will hit the shelves. I have purchased a lot of nice tools from pawn shops over the years.

Being thrifty is a leaned skill. Every dollar I can save is a dollar that can be spent on something else I need.

This flu season has not influenced how I shop or what I've purchased. It did effect a couple of purchases from Chinese suppliers on Ebay. I received the items but they took a little longer to get here than Ebay projected.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We are all set and could made do for a while if needed. I think the answer to your question is that there are different levels of homesteaders plus different levels of income. So not everyone has the resources to be continually stocked up. That's my view anyways


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Can you ever really have too much toilet tissue?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

To the OPs question - it may be a matter of definition. To qualify as a prepper do you need to have 2 weeks of everything, 2 months, 1 year, more? How would that differ if you define as a homesteader, but not a prepper?

My take is that those people that are attempting to be in the best possible position, in the case of an unexpected, or anticipated catastrophic interruption to normal life are preparing (prepping). How much they have and the period of time for which they have prepared may differ based on comfort level, income, needs, past experiences etc. 
For example - maybe someone is prepped for a 2 week period because where they live, it's common to be 'snowed/iced in' for 2 week periods. Then something like Corona Virus comes along and they decide to up their stuff to cover a 4 week period of possible quarantine. I don't think it means they were never prepped, I think it means they looked around and said - something new has happened so I will adjust my approach.

I don't see prepping and homesteading as interchangeable, but rather two choices that have several areas of thought & action in common. Just my 2 cents, YMMV


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

stocking up and topping off are different.
I was topping off my fresh produce yesterday, and the store ass't manager and I said hi to each other. He blurted out, "people are squirrel-ie today!" I just looked at him and said, "I've been squirrel-ie for 10 years! Then he let on that he has also. And we both agreed that it was time to start gardening stuff...
He said that it is never that busy on a Tuesday, then went on to tell about the one customer who filled up his pick-up truck with toilet paper, and another who bought all the hand sanitizer to take to a relative in New Jersey.
I am pretty rural and hadn't seen that there were any empty shelves in various stores, but I guess the news has finally come my rural area.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Here in SW MI, there hasn't been much panic yet, as up until last night, there were no reported cases in Michigan. As for the HT forum, I have had suspicions for some time now that a lot of the members are good at talking the talk, but not really walking the walk--just judging by most of the hot topics, veiled politics, and general snarkiness that has been going on.

As for me, a "retired" homesteader, I had to buy up, rather than growing, freezing, and canning my own. Is that a good enough excuse? I'm in the higher susceptibility range, too, so I've already started making like a turtle. I'm just waiting on warm weather so I can quit going stir-crazy inside and get outdoors. I'm going to try to get some garden in, if my legs and back will hold up. Otherwise, it's Hunt's canned and diced tomatoes for my vitamin C, and sorting through the freezer for my protein. But I'll keep the rifle and the fishing rods handy in case I run out and need to pick off a squirrel, or snag a bluegill for dinner.... 

Let's all keep in touch.....

geo


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have started buying extra bags of black beans - each one of those will last well over a week. Will also buy extra canned goods like tomatoes. Have some frozen beans from the garden and all the frozen tomatoes are gone. I guess the time to do this is now. Once full blown panic sets in, the store shelves may be empty.

As far as fresh produce goes, I think we will be just plain out of luck. It only lasts a week or two at the most.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Some fresh produce can last 2-3 weeks. Carrots, apples, cabbage and even bananas do well if kept cold. Bananas also freeze well (although the peel can turn brown) and then can be used in smoothies. Freezing is almost like fresh so anything you can freeze or buy frozen give about the same nutrition as fresh. I also have banana chips and other dried fruit to supplement after the fresh/frozen runs out. Canned fruit is better than nothing. AND, it is getting time to start growing fresh stuff. Dry some things for next season also.
If you can't do the growing due to physical limitations, you could grow some sprouts for fresh greens, or start a tray of micro greens in the house. Try anything to give you the benefits of fresh and to stock away for when your other stash runs out.
Of course long term storage items will extend further you food supplies.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

No matter how prepared you are,there is always going to be something you need as you consume your goods.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fresh bananas go over oats here. When they turn because no one other than me will eat them, then they become banana bread, which everyone gobbles up.
Compost those peels! They are also good for immediate plant starts.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> No matter how prepared you are,there is always going to be something you need as you consume your goods.


Just speaking of food, I'll bet as your stash whittles during the purge, you will discover that those needs weren't much more than wants.
When our last son went to college, we discovered an amazing amount of things we could do with no more than flour, eggs, rice, beans, potatoes and seasonings. Repetition makes habit.
We always knew it and used core scratch ingredients, but losing all of those waxy processed cardboard boxes of convenience was really no loss at all.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

For fresh, don't forget oranges which last a fairly long time, as well as potatoes, onions, garlic, sweet potatoes, rutabaga and turnips. Many things to choose from, at least for the first few weeks. I like the orange colored things for their Vitamin A (or precursor to A).


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep, if you know how to cook with vegetables and fruits, learn how to store them for maximum use.
A power failure won't spoil a potato or a jar of beans.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Vitamin D can help prevent the Corona virus.

Why does coronavirus kill some while hardly affecting others? The answer may be the high expression of the ACE2 receptor. The coronavirus, which is shaped like a crown, seems to attach itself to the ACE2 receptor, which can be abundantly produced in the epithelia of the lungs, as well as in the colon, skin, kidneys, lymph, heart and many other places. The higher the expression of ACE2 you have, the more likely it will be that you're infected and the more virulent the virus will be.

(from paper linked below) "When cells had the ACE2 protein on their surface, the virus was able to break into them. The virus could use ACE2 proteins from humans to get into cells, as well as human cells with ACE2 proteins from Chinese horseshoe bats, civets and pigs." https://www.sciencenews.org/…/sars-new-coronavirus-target-s…

And as it turns out, Asians evidently have a higher expression of ACE2 than do caucasians from many other parts of the world.

Now why would this be? As it turns out ACE2 expression is reduced by vitamin D (https://vitamindwiki.com/Coronaviruses+attach+to+cells+via+…) and wouldn't you know that 70 percent of older chinese are vitamin D deficient: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-56297-y

Coincidence? I don't think so. Low vitamin D levels may in fact be driving this coronavirus bus....along with low levels of vitamin C, as the Chinese are also vitamin C deficient. "Due to the fact vitamin C levels are lower among Asians, the COVID-19 coronavirus is not expected to be as virulent or frequent in populations outside Asia." https://www.lewrockwell.com/…/health-inheritance-asians-ha…/

And you've probably seen some of those frightening videos of people in China collapsing on the street from coronavirus. Are the meds used for treatment doing it?

A doctor told the Taiwan Times:

"“It’s highly possible to get infected a second time. A few people recovered from the first time by their own immune system, but the meds they use are damaging their heart tissue, and when they get it the second time, the antibody doesn’t help but makes it worse, and they die a sudden death from heart failure.” https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3876197

On top of this, low vitamin d levels also contribute to heart/organ damage. Infections/inflammation deplete both vitamin D and vitamin C levels in the body -- if these are not ever built back up, we may have a 1-2 punch, and a critical inability to fight against viruses and infections. I predict people of color will be hit harder by this, as those with color require more sunlight to achieve healthy vitamin d levels. Ultimately this may very well be a lab-created euthanasia tool to wipe out racial minorities, as well as the old and sick. “

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41368-020-0074-x


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Take your K2 if you are taking vitamin d. I have lots of vitmin D on hand and it is something I and my hubby take in large amounts.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Store root veggies in sand tubs,works great


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if that will work in Texas in the summer? I do have a dark closet in the center of my house. Hmm.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Is there a limit to how much, when and what you can stock up on? I never thought there was. 

The stock is there for use. If you think that you will have reason to use from the stock even if there is not an Apocalypse on the horizon but things such as loss of income, illness or having to help feed family then why would you not increase your stock? 

It is not a fault to be extra prepared. And if you shop wisely, have enough money to stock up, watch for expiry dates and rotate your stock then the extra you might buy now for the covid-19 situation will never go to waste.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you for that CF! very interesting! i take 2VD tabs. a day. what is K2 PW? ~Georgia


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Oregon1986 said:


> No matter how prepared you are,there is always going to be something you need as you consume your goods.



"Can I borrow a cup of sugar?"

geo


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> Thank you for that CF! very interesting! i take 2VD tabs. a day. what is K2 PW? ~Georgia


https://betteryou.com/vitamin-d-vitamin-k

"*Vitamin D and Vitamin K*
Maintaining healthy bones is not just about increasing your calcium intake. Did you know that alongside calcium you should also look into vitamins D and K2?

Vitamin D3 and vitamin K2 ensure that calcium is absorbed easily and reaches the bone mass, while preventing arterial calcification. Helping to keep your heart and bones healthy.

Separately, K2 regulates normal blood clotting, whilst D3 supports a healthy immune system and supports muscle function."


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks PW. i don't have it. i'll pick it up in the morning though.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> "Can I borrow a cup of sugar?"
> 
> geo


 sure you could if you lived near me. i have tons of it. i stocked up when i was eating sugar.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

geo in mi said:


> "Can I borrow a cup of sugar?"
> 
> geo


Sure as long as you make me cookies


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too bad you're not here today Oregon. i'm making rice krispie squares with chocolate coating


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Who says this???


No one says that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No chocolate on rice Krispy squares.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

don't knock it until you've tried it. (unless of course you have)they are delicious made with mars bars also. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I tend to believe if Georgia makes it, it is good. Although some of her creations are foreign to me. Not Texas or South ya know.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you'll have to visit sometime and try some of it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> too bad you're not here today Oregon. i'm making rice krispie squares with chocolate coating


Oh that sounds delicious


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Way too far up there, Georgia. Wish you were closer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No one says that.


The poster to whom I was replying has probably heard people say that. Even though most on these forums don't say that, some people do. A few years back there was one woman on the forum that said she would steal from preppers if necessary to feed her children, without thought of pitching in to help others. Those sheeple are the ones we need to protect ourselves against because there are people out there that would think nothing of shooting you to steal a bite of bread. Those people are why others are adequately armed.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Just don;t flush them, because they'll plug your sewer. A garden sprayer of water set next to the toilet will give you better service.



I saw a guy recently had attached a sink sprayer to the water line on his toilet. 
Seems...pucker inducing, but effective.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh i remember that Danaus. that was quite a few years back i think


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I cannot make rice krispie squares because I have no will power to stop eating them. The only time I make them is when we are going on a picnic, to a bar-b-q or to a potluck because I know that none of them will be returning home. Of course I do get to lick the spoon and scrape out the pot. They are delicious just plain or with melted chocolate drizzled over the top. 

But I think as we are facing such a serious health situation we need to buy some marshmallows and krispies just in case.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> I cannot make rice krispie squares because I have no will power to stop eating them. The only time I make them is when we are going on a picnic, to a bar-b-q or to a potluck because I know that none of them will be returning home. Of course I do get to lick the spoon and scrape out the pot. They are delicious just plain or with melted chocolate drizzled over the top.
> 
> But I think as we are facing such a serious health situation we need to buy some marshmallows and krispies just in case.


I brown the butter when I make them and it makes them even better. 
Now I want one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Me too. I have marshmallows from making fudge but no krispies and I am not going back out into the shopping frenzy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> Store root veggies in sand tubs,works great


I had a bumper crop of carrots one year.
I did the sand boxes in the basement.
Unbeknownst to me, the cat was using the boxes for her daily duties. all of the carrots rotted..
My bro stopped in today. He said a guy bought the last two 8 packs of tp. He was going to send them to his daughter in college in New York. She can't find any there..
.. we have 3 freezers full of food. If the power goes out for too long the word will go out to everybody we know to come get some free food..
.......jiminwisc....


----------

